# Forum About Russia Fun Stuff  Last Week Tonight with John Oliver

## Lampada

Dr. Oz and Nutritional Supplements (HBO)

----------


## Lampada

Climate Change Debate (HBO)

----------


## Lampada

Wealth Gap (HBO)

----------


## Lampada

Prison (HBO)

----------


## Lampada

Sugar (HBO)

----------


## Lampada

Nuclear Weapons (HBO)

----------


## Lampada

Death Penalty (HBO)

----------


## Lampada

Translators (HBO)

----------


## fortheether

I sure hope that a large percentage of the "scientists" that said in the future there'd be no snow now live in Boston.  https://stevengoddard.wordpress.com/...ned-to-the-uk/ 
Scott     

> Climate Change Debate (HBO)

----------

